# I have no idea what this is...



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

Does anybody has any idea?

Cheers,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A straight flank view would be of more value. From what I can see there are small bars on the flank suggesting S. compressus. The reddish-orange eyes are not deep enough in red to suggest S. rhombeus.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

thats one heck of a pic 
i've never seen a compressus this size so i wouldnt know .. i thought it was a rhom at first 
damn this id thing is complicated


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks Rhombish to me...:rock:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i thought rohm to but those spots, how bigh is this fish, the spots dont look much like juvi rohm spots....


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

Its a chicken...

Ok what size is this fish do u know ???
Looks large and has orange eyes....Comp maybe ...Looks a lot like a rhom though...Nice fish.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like the Gold Diamond Rhom Pedro is selling.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would say an compressus do to the bars


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Why not altuvie Frank??

Also that fish looks to be 8-9" dont s. compressus get "taller" when they start getting that big??

Just trying to learn, not challenge


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 05:14 PM
> Why not altuvie Frank??
> 
> Also that fish looks to be 8-9" dont s. compressus get "taller" when they start getting that big??
> ...


Not to worry, I know its not a challenge. I can tell the difference between those that wish to learn and those that are just plain A-holes.








It could be S. altuvei, no way of really knowing with the angle of the fish. I'm just looking at the spotting and bars which seem to extend to the belly. If "benny" had said the fish was from Venezuela then we wouldn't be writing about it. But since S. compressus is relatively common, one has to take a shot that this might be correct. Few characters separate S. altuvei from S. compressus (probably about 5 or 6 things) very close species.


----------

